# 17 or 18 inch rims?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure if the LS is special for some reason, but I just purchased a set of 18" rims that were on a a GEN II sedan.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Pictured is 17" on a LS at a dealer located near me, and the hatch has the 18". These are accessories sold by Chevrolet. 18" will fit all Gen 2 models


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

neile300c said:


> View attachment 226850
> View attachment 226858
> 
> 
> Pictured is 17" on a LS at a dealer located near me, and the hatch has the 18". These are accessories sold by Chevrolet. 18" will fit all Gen 2 models


Ooh those 17s kinda remind me of early Focus ST wheels. I like em!


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, I do also, they are just so darn expensive.



jblackburn said:


> Ooh those 17s kinda remind me of early Focus ST wheels. I like em!


----------



## anthonyjm94 (Feb 18, 2017)

I went with 17's with a 2017 volt wheel, this picture was taken before I got my center caps. I work for modern chevrolet so i got a pretty good deal.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

anthonyjm94 said:


> I went with 17's with a 2017 volt wheel, this picture was taken before I got my center caps. I work for modern chevrolet so i got a pretty good deal.



I like those, didn't realize the Volt wheels fit. They look good


----------



## MNPumpkin (Mar 2, 2017)

18 inch wheels fit fine. They sure make the brakes look tiny, though.


----------



## DerekBlah (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you so much to everyone that replied!
Does anyone happen to know whether or not installing 18 inch wheels voids the warranty though?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

DerekBlah said:


> Thank you so much to everyone that replied!
> Does anyone happen to know whether or not installing 18 inch wheels voids the warranty though?



No.


----------



## DerekBlah (Feb 10, 2017)

As in no it does not void the warranty?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, sorry. Changing the wheel size does not void the warranty. Just make sure that you change the tire size in comparison to the wheel size. Basically, you need to keep the diameter of the wheel and tire the same as the new wheel and tire diameter.


----------



## DerekBlah (Feb 10, 2017)

What do you guys think of the price? Or am I better off getting the tires at the same place I have them installed?


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

The 2017 Premier RS wheels are 18", tire size is 225/40R/18


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

17Cruzer said:


> The 2017 Premier RS wheels are 18" on 5x105 bolt pattern, 40 offset. Tire size is 225/40R/18


Updated.


----------



## John3 (Jun 8, 2021)

anthonyjm94 said:


> I went with 17's with a 2017 volt wheel, this picture was taken before I got my center caps. I work for modern chevrolet so i got a pretty good deal.


Can you please tell me where you got your rims. I want to buy a set. Thanks


----------

